# Planning a look/see visit



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

I am planning a trip to Cyprus to see if it is somewhere I would like to retire to. I have never been before, so I was thinking of spending two-three weeks in each of: Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca.


While in each of the three towns, I planned to use buses to visit the surrounding areas. At this stage, I would be just trying to get a feel for the place. I am sure hiring a car would be better, but would the bus be sufficient? 

I would be interested in hearing how others approached their search for a suitable retirement destination. Did you do something similar to what I am planning, or did you adopt a different approach?

As the three towns I mentioned are on the coast, I would not be covering the inland area. Should I be including this area? Do many people choose to retire there? I am looking for somewhere not too remote or rural, and so I am wondering if this area would appeal to me.

Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Transcend

From a tax POV Cyprus is very attractive for retirement, I think you would struggle using the bus service, if you don't want too rural or you want some life and culture, I'd look closely at Limassol and surrounding areas. I travelled here for work for 2-3 years, spent time in all these places plus Nicosia (Too hot in summer, too cold in winter, no sea). and settled on Limassol. There are mountain areas just behind limassol if you want that life. I
Coming for an extended period is a great idea. I would do that, then rent for a while and probably never buy property here if I had my time over (and I'm working, not retired)

Don't come in Jan/Feb or July/Aug!! too cold and too hot!

Good luck with your search

Garry


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Transcend said:


> I am planning a trip to Cyprus to see if it is somewhere I would like to retire to. I have never been before, so I was thinking of spending two-three weeks in each of: Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca.
> 
> 
> While in each of the three towns, I planned to use buses to visit the surrounding areas. At this stage, I would be just trying to get a feel for the place. I am sure hiring a car would be better, but would the bus be sufficient?
> ...


It's all a matter of personal choice of course and one size does not fit all when it comes to a major relocation coupled with a major lifestyle change (ie retirement).

As far as we were concerned, we had visited Cyprus many times on holiday and stayed numerous times in Ayia Napa, Larnaca, Limassol and Paphos. We also hired a car on each occasion and therefore were able to explore some of the villages and outlying areas off the beaten track. We therefore had a fairly good knowledge of what we wanted and then planned on fulfilling the dream. Like you, we planned for our retirement destination to be Cyprus and easily decided on Polis on the North West coast as the place for us.

The factors we took into consideration were:

a. We don't need to work and therefore didn't need to be within the proximity of one of the major commercial conurbations which you have mentioned (which tend to command a higher rent/purchase price due to supply/demand).

b. We wanted a relaxed, laid back lifestyle with as much of the genuine Cyprus as possible (ie not too 'touristy') but at the same time, we recognised the need for good local facilities and services.

c. We wanted a good mix of Cypriot friends as well as expats. We definitely did not want to live in a 'Little Britain' type of area with the expat mentality that goes hand in hand with that.

d. Although only 61 and 59, we thought of the long term when we may be infirm or unable to drive. Polis has a local hospital, quite a few doctors and dentists, a good bus service to Paphos and nearly anything you want to buy is available locally. As far as we are concerned, everything is within easy walking distance - the sea, the shops, the tavernas and the country lanes for walks. Whilst we are able to drive, Paphos is only a 35 minute journey, the Akamas (a beautiful area for walks) is 10 minutes away, the beautiful stretch of beach at Argaka is just 5 minutes away and for those who want to visit the TRNC - it's a half hour drive to the border.

e. We wanted (ideally) somewhere which was a little less humid in the Summer, but not at any altitude which would make it too cold in Winter.

There are many on this Forum who consider Polis to be too remote for them - that's fine, because as I started off by saying, it's all a matter of personal choice and individual circumstances.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

D & L,
I do not think it could have been summed-up any better.

John


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

Many thanks for the very helpful advice. I hope to come in March/April, so it seems like that will be a good time of year. I envy those who have visited Cyprus several times before deciding to make it their home. I do not have that advantage, and this is why I plan to look at as much of the island as possible after I arrive. I have a UK driving licence and so am happy to hire a car. The reason for mentioning the bus is that I am currently in Malta on a look/see visit. I didn't hire a car and am glad. Of course Malta is much smaller than Cyprus, and the bus service is very good. With Cyprus I think it would be better if I hired a car.

GSmith has made Limassol sound attractive. I like the sound of the mountains and will certainly make sure I look closely at this area. Thanks for the warning about Nicosia.

Thanks to David_&_Letitia for mentioning Polis. This is somewhere I had seen on the map, and planned to visit while in Paphos. It sounds like a nice town, not remote but neither in the tourist hotspots. I am also thinking of health care. On of the attractions to me of Cyprus is that I believe it will be easier to find English-speaking doctors etc. than in Spain or Portugal, for example. Thanks also for mentioning humidity. I hadn't considered this, but will do so in future.

I have lived and worked in a number of different countries, and so am looking forward to seeing how Cyprus compares. What I hope is that after spending a few weeks in each of Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca, I will be able to decide which area I prefer. I will then rent for 12 months and continue to explore. 

I agree that it's all about personal choice, but I always like to take advice from those who have first-hand experience. You have both given me a lot of good advice to get the ball rolling.


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

We had the same wishlist as D & L and we settled on Mandria, a village on the coast midway between Aphrodite's Rock and Paphos airport. Near to the motorway so it's about 10 minute drive into Paphos town and 40 minutes to Limasol, there are several golf courses nearby if that's your thing. There is a bus service into Paphos but I've never tried it. 

The deciding factor for us was the village atmosphere, some villages are lovely during the day but the streets can be deserted in the evening. Just depends what your preferences are.

Good luck with your search


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Transcend said:


> Many thanks for the very helpful advice. I hope to come in March/April, so it seems like that will be a good time of year. I envy those who have visited Cyprus several times before deciding to make it their home. I do not have that advantage, and this is why I plan to look at as much of the island as possible after I arrive. I have a UK driving licence and so am happy to hire a car. The reason for mentioning the bus is that I am currently in Malta on a look/see visit. I didn't hire a car and am glad. Of course Malta is much smaller than Cyprus, and the bus service is very good. With Cyprus I think it would be better if I hired a car.
> 
> GSmith has made Limassol sound attractive. I like the sound of the mountains and will certainly make sure I look closely at this area. Thanks for the warning about Nicosia.
> 
> ...



I have not ran in to one doctor yet that don't speak English. Different levels but fully understandable


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Transcend, look me up when you are coming to Limassol and I'll give you a tour. I've been here 12 years. You may find downloading a Sat Nav app to your phone useful. I use TomTom Go which works great, requires no data roaming and costs about £15 for all the maps including Cyprus. It even provides a bit of entertainmant value with the voice pronouncing the names. Granted it's funnier when you live here and know how they should sound!
One thing to bear in mind with living on this island is that you are totally dependent (practically - for all the folk who'll pick me up on this point) on flights off the island which can sometimes be a chore and add cost to living here

Garry


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

mapa said:


> We had the same wishlist as D & L and we settled on Mandria, a village on the coast midway between Aphrodite's Rock and Paphos airport. Near to the motorway so it's about 10 minute drive into Paphos town and 40 minutes to Limasol, there are several golf courses nearby if that's your thing. There is a bus service into Paphos but I've never tried it.
> 
> The deciding factor for us was the village atmosphere, some villages are lovely during the day but the streets can be deserted in the evening. Just depends what your preferences are.


Mandria sounds very nice, and thank you for bringing it to my attention. It's nice to have a village that's not too sleepy. When you say some villages are lovely during the day, do the shops tend to close during the afternoon hours? It probably makes sense due to the hot summer climate, but I imagine needs some adjusting to.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

GSmith said:


> You may find downloading a Sat Nav app to your phone useful. I use TomTom Go which works great, requires no data roaming and costs about £15 for all the maps including Cyprus. It even provides a bit of entertainmant value with the voice pronouncing the names. Granted it's funnier when you live here and know how they should sound!


That sounds like a good tip. I'll have to buy a smartphone first, but that's probably a good idea anyway. I sometimes think I am the only person to have a "normal" phone.



GSmith said:


> One thing to bear in mind with living on this island is that you are totally dependent (practically - for all the folk who'll pick me up on this point) on flights off the island which can sometimes be a chore and add cost to living here.


Well, I am just discovering that . Many of the airlines seem to cut back on their schedules during the winter months. It seems that coming and going is something that needs more forward planning than in many other locations.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Transcend said:


> That sounds like a good tip. I'll have to buy a smartphone first, but that's probably a good idea anyway. I sometimes think I am the only person to have a "normal" phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am just discovering that . Many of the airlines seem to cut back on their schedules during the winter months. It seems that coming and going is something that needs more forward planning than in many other locations.



I have taken on my crash helmet now and dare to say that flying from and to the north is no problem and many times much cheaper.

We don't need to argue politics about this. As long as the Greek.Cypriots go to the north "en mass" to shop, I see no problem to take advantage of the lower flight prices


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Transcend said:


> Mandria sounds very nice, and thank you for bringing it to my attention. It's nice to have a village that's not too sleepy. When you say some villages are lovely during the day, do the shops tend to close during the afternoon hours? It probably makes sense due to the hot summer climate, but I imagine needs some adjusting to.


We've been in Cyprus less than a year so I stand to be corrected on this but to my knowledge supermarkets (kiosks) have different trading laws to other shops and are allowed to trade all day usually till 10pm including bank holidays. For shops Wednesday and Saturday is early closing from 1pm. A ban on Sunday trading has been passed but some of the larger shops are opposing this.

Apart from larger areas such as Coral Bay, Peyia, Tala, Chloraka most villages won't have much more than supermarkets, sprinkling of tavernas and a coffee shop; maybe a bakery, hardware shop or a garage if you're lucky.

I'd suggest once you've decided on a few likely areas go back in the evening to see what they're like then. When we first came here (July) we went for an evening to one of the villages in our top 3 there were about six other diners in the taverna and the streets were deserted. 

Other areas you might like are Pissouri which is on the coast half way between Limassol and Paphos and Erimi about 15 mins drive from Limassol on the way to Paphos. I think rents/house prices there are more expensive though.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> We've been in Cyprus less than a year so I stand to be corrected on this but to my knowledge supermarkets (kiosks) have different trading laws to other shops and are allowed to trade all day usually till 10pm including bank holidays. For shops Wednesday and Saturday is early closing from 1pm. A ban on Sunday trading has been passed but some of the larger shops are opposing this.
> 
> Apart from larger areas such as Coral Bay, Peyia, Tala, Chloraka most villages won't have much more than supermarkets, sprinkling of tavernas and a coffee shop; maybe a bakery, hardware shop or a garage if you're lucky.
> 
> ...


I dont think Pissouri rents are higher but there is a high demand and not so much to offer. However a friend of mine will look at two different 2-bed apartments this week. 

Pissouri has a lot to offer. Blue flagged beach, more then 20 restaurants, Big supermarket, off licence, chemist etc etc


----------



## dilewis (Jan 13, 2016)

Hope u found what u wanted we are out here now looking at the outskirts of paphos but may look at polis or mandra sounds like a try


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Rental*

We have visited Cyprus many times including being stationed here in the Army.
I would go for a long term rental first, we are thinking of a trial move and our intentions are to rent out our own UK home which would give us around 750 euros per month and more than cover renting in the Paphos region of Cyprus.


----------

